# Grilling with Mesquite chunks instead of charcoal



## mythmaster (May 18, 2010)

Am I the only person who does this?  Is there a reason not to?

I have an el cheapo charcoal grill from Wally World, and I use Mesquite chunks for fuel instead of charcoal.  Also, I don't use lighter fluid -- I use those wax brick thingies.  I just break them up, distribute them amongst the chunk pile, and light them up.  The chunks catch fire and burn down just like charcoal.

Then I spread them out and grill steaks, burgers, or whatever as normal.  When I'm done, I have a nice piece of grilled meat with some Mesquite flavor cooked in.

Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## meateater (May 18, 2010)

I love grilling with mesquite. I usually get some coals going and put some chunks on top. The charcoal is a lot cheaper than mesquite my way, thats why I do it like that.


----------



## mythmaster (May 18, 2010)

I don't grill very often, so the cost doesn't concern me.  A bag of chunks will last me all summer.  I really do like the flavor that it imparts using only Mesquite chunks.  I was just wondering if there was some reason that I *shouldn't* be doing it this way (a) and if anyone else has tried this (b).


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 18, 2010)

I've thought about going to some mesquite lump in the grill, but I did a full smoke in the SNP a few weeks back, and that did bring on a really strong smoke flavor...too heavy, as it turned out.

Now, if I had some oak lump...oh yeah, count me in!

Eric


----------



## meateater (May 18, 2010)

I dont use alot of mesquite when smoking but when open top grilling its the best. I find putting a few chunks on top of coals gives me the same amount of smoke goodness as if I used all mesquite. Nothing like a ribeye on the grill, I like to smoke a few times a week all summer.


----------



## mythmaster (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, guys!  It doesn't seem like there's a reason to NOT do this, and I've had great success doing it -- especially with steaks.  They come out very tasty!

So, I would recommend using only Mesquite chunks instead of charcoal or some other combination.  It has worked out very well for me, and it wouldn't hurt you to try it.


----------



## coffee_junkie (May 18, 2010)

I have used maple with good results, but use lighter fluid to get the chunks going. I wonder if a chimney starter would work.


----------



## danielh (May 18, 2010)

I like to mix lump charcoal/hickory about 70/30 when grilling..  Just throw the hickory straight in the chimney with the lump, so no fluid needed..


----------



## mythmaster (May 18, 2010)

Those "wax bricks" work really well for me.  Have you seen them?  They're designed to start charcoal without lighter fluid, and they work perfectly well with Mesquite chunks, too.

I don't mix in any charcoal at all, just the Mesquite chunks.  They hold their heat just fine, and the flavor isn't overpowering.

This works really well for grilling, guys, so I just thought that I'd share.


----------



## squirrel (May 19, 2010)

I use a chimney starter and it works fine with charcoal, wood or combo. I couldn't use all mesquite in a closed wood smoke, it's just too bitter to me, but I do like a hint of mesquite especially with chicken. I use alot of pecan, because I have alot of trees on my property. 


I do like using the mesquite along with the pecan and hickory when smoking a bunch of butts for pulled pork. Maybe it's all in my head, but by rotating the woods it seems to me I can pick up on all the flavors.


----------



## flash (May 19, 2010)

Really that is about the only reason not to do it. Alot of people find mesquite too strong and over powering. I do not, but if I am grilling, I have used the mesquite/charcoal briquettes by Kingsford at times.


----------



## jak757 (May 19, 2010)

Squirrel -- just wanted to comment on the photo. It's amazing!  Photography is my other hobby, and I always appreciate seeing such a beautiful picture.  Great work!


----------



## bob1961 (May 21, 2010)

has anyone tried the kingsford mesqu charcol in the brown bag, i have a bag but haven't used it yet..........bob

....


----------



## mythmaster (May 21, 2010)

If that's the one I'm thinking of, yes I've tried it before and didn't care for it.  Only about 1 in 10 bricks has mesquite in it, and I couldn't taste mesquite in anything that I cooked.


----------



## fftwarren (May 27, 2010)

I dont grill with mesquite but I have started just grilling over an open wood fire made of oak and pecan/hickory when I can. Makes the food taste great. I just hate using charcoal because it cost so much. We try to grill at work and try to keep the price down, when you have to add charcoal to the shopping list, that and lighter fluid adds dang near $10 to the bill. so when I can I just light the fire an hour earlier or so and grill over a wood fire. turns out great and taste better than charcoal to me


----------



## richoso1 (May 27, 2010)

I use a charcoal chimney to light my chunks, I don't like the smell or taste of lighter fluid. Whatever works for you my friend.


----------



## ak1 (May 27, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I use a chimney starter and it works fine with charcoal, wood or combo. I couldn't use all mesquite in a closed wood smoke, it's just too bitter to me, but I do like a hint of mesquite especially with chicken. I use alot of pecan, because I have alot of trees on my property.
> 
> 
> I do like using the mesquite along with the pecan and hickory when smoking a bunch of butts for pulled pork. Maybe it's all in my head, but by rotating the woods it seems to me I can pick up on all the flavors.


That's your property!!!!!

I love you and hate you at the same time


----------

